# How Does Purigen effect Aquarium Fertilizer



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

bat_billy said:


> I am thinking about starting to use Purigen in my planted aquarium. Will this absorb my aquarium fertilizer?


Hi bat_billy,

Per Seachem:



> Purigen will specifically remove excess organic waste before it is converted to ammonia. Purigen will not impact your dosing of nitrogen sources. The only effective way of really removing nitrate is through biological means. Purigen's characteristics allow for it to be discriminate in what it will remove on the basis of size and charge of the molecules.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

No, it will not.
I've used Purigen 24/7 for several years in my low-tech, planted discus tank, and here's the results:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011

And then after a recent re-scape, cutting down on the plantings to provide more free-swimming space for the fish:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/lolliblues2

Doesn't affect the plant fertilizing one bit.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

This topic comes up so much, what happened to forum searching?

but no it doesn't.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Just clean dead leaves and do water change more/often. Vacuum (when there are no plants) save your $.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

herns said:


> Just clean dead leaves and do water change more/often. Vacuum (when there are no plants) save your $.


until you use purigen and as clear and sparkly you thought your water was, it is that much clearer with purigen, beyond what you thought.


----------

